# help! sick mini piglet!



## ashleigh phillips (Aug 13, 2016)

One of my mini piglets are sick! All 5 of them were abandoned by mom 3 says after birth so we took them inside to care for them. They are a week and a day old. Up until 2 says ago she was doing great just like her brother and 3 sisters. Now she mopes around and barely eats... Could it be depression or something else? She will root on your hand and come when called but very slow paced. She is definitely a daddy's girl and has been from the start. She has my husband wrapped around her little hoof. But there has been a rough patch between my husband and me. And as a result hasn't been spending much time with her. So she has started clinging to me. What's wrong with our baby? Please help.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 13, 2016)

I don't know a thing in the world about pigs but when any animal is sick the first thing to do is to take their temperature.


----------



## chiques chicks (Aug 13, 2016)

I also know zero about pigs, but a fecal would probably be in order. I'm guessing they get internal parasites like most animals, as well as possibly cocci.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 13, 2016)

When was the last time she ate? It is not completely odd for piglets not to eat but is a sign if they have not eaten in 24 hours. Is your piglet inside or outside? I'd check around if inside, for anything out of place. A fecal is ALWAYS good. How long had she been acting like this? I am nonpig geniu but have raised a few. Good luck!


----------

